# Merry Christmas



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 23, 2008)

Just like I did with my fellow moderators, I would just like to wish you all a happy and safe Christmas. I wish the best to all of you and your families.

I will be leaving tomorrow with the wife to spend Christmas with the family. See you all when I return.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 23, 2008)

Have a good holiday!


----------



## renrich (Dec 23, 2008)

And a Merry Christmas to all of you and make it a good New Year.


----------



## seesul (Dec 23, 2008)

Enjoy you holiday Kris!
Merry Xmas to all8)


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Dec 23, 2008)

Merry Christmas to all from me as well! I hope it's a good one this year!


----------



## Messy1 (Dec 23, 2008)

Merry Christmas too all! 

I hope everyone gets everything from Santa that you asked for or deserve!


----------



## Erich (Dec 23, 2008)

I hope everyone stays employed ! ~ 8) 

Merry Christmas Ladies and Gents


----------



## DBII (Dec 23, 2008)

Ho Ho Ho, Yall

DBII


----------



## Messy1 (Dec 23, 2008)

Erich said:


> I hope everyone stays employed ! ~ 8)
> 
> Merry Christmas Ladies and Gents



That would definitely be the best gift of all Erich! I want Santa to bring me job security!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 23, 2008)

Merry Christmas Everyone!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 23, 2008)

Merry Chris-tmas!!!

Have a good holiday!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 23, 2008)

Merry Christmas to all, and hope you all enjoy the holidays, wherever you are.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 23, 2008)

Merry Christmas guys! Good luck, and have fun!


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 24, 2008)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Marcel (Dec 24, 2008)

Merry Christmas, guys


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 24, 2008)

Merry Christmas everyone

hopefully santa will bring me a job


----------



## Vraciu (Dec 24, 2008)

Merry Christmas everyone!
And a lot of presents, although economic crisis!


----------



## rochie (Dec 24, 2008)

merry christmas to all you guy's, think of me working away in a hot kitchen on the 25th and try not to laugh to much !!!

and daniel i need an apprentice chef, the pay sucks, its crap hours and your commute is a bitch you interested ?


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 24, 2008)

sure am Mate ,when do I start???


----------



## Geedee (Dec 24, 2008)

Hi everyone, you have a great time this Christmas break, chill out and spend some premium time with your families and friends.

And can I be the first to say 'Happy Easter' for next year !


----------



## Milos Sijacki (Dec 24, 2008)

Merry Christmas and HAPPY HOLIDAYS!!!!


----------



## runningdog (Dec 24, 2008)

A very Merry Christmas to you all. May you get the beer you want and good company to drink it with..........


----------



## Heinz (Dec 24, 2008)

Hey guys,

Have a great Christmas, take care and enjoy yourselves!! 



Alex


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 24, 2008)

MERRY CHRISTMAS !!!, take care, don't go too overboard and Enjoy yourselves!!


----------



## mudpuppy (Dec 24, 2008)

Merry Christmas to all! May the day bring us all joy and peace. For those serving in our armed forces; may you feel the warmth of your family and friends till you return home!


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 24, 2008)

Merry Christmas Everyone!!!! Dont drink too much egg nog...


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 24, 2008)

Merry Christmas and happy holidays to all


----------



## Wurger (Dec 24, 2008)

Merry Christmas Everyone !!!!


----------



## DBII (Dec 24, 2008)

It is 0928 and we are in day 3 of our work party. Merry Christmas! My hope for each of you is peace and happiness throughout the next year. I cannot visit often but the regulars always welcome me back. I will post a little present for you all soon. 

Life Long Fan of the Ho Ho man
DBII


----------



## wilbur1 (Dec 24, 2008)

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## Hot Space (Dec 24, 2008)

Merry Christmas folks 8)


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 24, 2008)

Merry Christmas to you all!


----------



## v2 (Dec 24, 2008)

Wesołych Świąt= Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## Trebor (Dec 24, 2008)

Merry CHristmas! everybody! <3


----------



## Catch22 (Dec 24, 2008)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## No_Nickname (Dec 24, 2008)

Hope everybody has a safe Christmas and a Happy New Year


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 24, 2008)

Its now the 25th of December here in Australia and I would just like to say to every one of my mates here on the forum a very Merry Christmas! I wish everyone here has a great day with family and friends.

Jason


----------



## Njaco (Dec 24, 2008)

Merry Xmas one and all!!!


----------



## ThunderThud (Dec 24, 2008)

Ide Like to wish you all a very Merry Christmas,and Hanuka. May Piece be with you all!


----------



## A4K (Dec 25, 2008)

Same from me - Merry Christmas to everyone. Thanks for all your help and friendship throughout the year. 
I wish yas all a very healthy and prosperous new year for 2009.

Evan


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 25, 2008)

Merry Christmas Fellas, opening presents within the next 10 minutes...

Whoo Hoo!!!!!!!


----------



## Velius (Dec 25, 2008)

Happy Holidays from good ol' Texas!


----------

